# My first overclock 1055T



## Hellfire (May 17, 2010)

Hello people, before anyone says I am reading the stickys but would like some advice,

So I've never overclocked before, as a lot overclocking to me was always a "scary thing!" however I do not believe it is so much any more so I would like to OC.

I'm waiting for my new PC to be delivered, it is a AMD x6 1055T and from what I've been told I can easily get more out of it. 

Cooling in the case is the following
Corsair Hydro Series H50 - CPU Cooling and
1 x 200mm Case fan
5 x 1200mm Case fans

(it's a Antec1200)

So first question, rather stupid but with it sitting at 2.8 what do you think is a "safe" stable I can reach with this cooling, I would still like it to be quite cool temp wise but I do want to get my monies worth.

Also, what is the best way to go about OCing the processor? does it put more strain on the motherboard also?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 17, 2010)

You should be able to get 3.8Ghz or more out of that CPU. It will make the system faster and game will perform better imo. You will increase the stress on the motherboard but nothing above the levels it was tested for. AMD systems have always been big on overclocking and boards designed for them are able to handle the load.... within reason. Since this is your first OC I doubt you'll hit the same extreme clocks that world record holders are pushing with similar hardware. Your colling should be sufficient to handle the OC as well. 

I don't actually know jack about OCing AMD systems but I can imagine someone else will be here soon that can give solid advice.


----------



## Hellfire (May 17, 2010)

Thank you my friend!

I know jack either, 3.8, sweet, I was looking at around 3.5 but hay why not.

The system spec of my new system are what are at the side.


----------



## r9 (May 17, 2010)

Voltage and frequency are relative. You just make sure that you keep the temps around 65C at full load.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 17, 2010)

Looks like a good system. Nice choice in PSU... Corsair are the best imo. If you dont have that system clocked to at least 3.5 before Wednesday I'll eat my mouse. 

*Welcome to TPU .. Nothing remains stock*


----------



## Hellfire (May 17, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Looks like a good system. Nice choice in PSU... Corsair are the best imo. If you dont have that system clocked to at least 3.5 before Wednesday I'll eat my mouse.
> 
> *Welcome to TPU .. Nothing remains stock*



Cheers, you'll be eating your mouse, read ma post, still in production! lol!!! but know, I'll play about, get use to her then OC her.


----------



## vaiopup (May 17, 2010)

Hellfire said:


> does it put more strain on the motherboard also?



Increasing various voltages works the board, yes.


----------



## surfingerman (May 17, 2010)

looks good you should have plenty of extra processor power for your GPU, so when you want to upgrade in a few years or whatever just switch out the GPU and you should still be golden


----------



## Hellfire (May 17, 2010)

surfingerman said:


> looks good you should have plenty of extra processor power for your GPU, so when you want to upgrade in a few years or whatever just switch out the GPU and you should still be golden




yeah im thinking upgrading to a second 5850.. or a single 5970 (when I need to)


----------



## vaiopup (May 17, 2010)

Don't forget to factor in a half-decent power supply.


----------



## Hellfire (May 17, 2010)

vaiopup said:


> Don't forget to factor in a half-decent power supply.



Check my system spec to the left, I believe it should be sufficient.


----------



## vaiopup (May 17, 2010)

Yup, overkill even


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 17, 2010)

Hellfire said:


> Cheers, you'll be eating your mouse, read ma post, still in production! lol!!! but know, I'll play about, get use to her then OC her.



  Can I use BBQ sauce with it?


----------



## Hellfire (May 17, 2010)

Is it best to OC using the BIOS or a program in windows, like Clockgen or a newer/modern version


----------



## vaiopup (May 17, 2010)

Bios.


----------



## Hellfire (May 17, 2010)

vaiopup said:


> Bios.



Okay, mind if I ask why, from what I read using a program seems safer? but I'll play around see what I can find. when it arrives, and look on my older system.


----------



## vaiopup (May 17, 2010)

Fine tuning is best done at bios level.


I thought Clockgen died out with nforce 3 lol.


----------



## Hellfire (May 17, 2010)

vaiopup said:


> Fine tuning is best done at bios level.
> 
> 
> I thought Clockgen died out with nforce 3 lol.



yeah just realised the guide is 3years old but a modern equivalent. looks like its the bios then!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 17, 2010)

AMD Overdrive is your best bet unless the board came with some windows OC tools


----------



## vaiopup (May 17, 2010)

Modern bioses are pretty forgiving......if things go pear shaped they tend to just reboot you at stock.
Plus with many boards you can save profiles.

I prefer the fast and loose approach


----------



## Hellfire (May 17, 2010)

ooo so Brandon your saying Program over Bios!

I guess it is preference but i'll keep reading!


----------



## vaiopup (May 17, 2010)

Play within windows then make permanent changes in bios once you're happy with things.
Guess I just got used to doing things the old way.....they make it too easy and boring now.

Long live nforce2


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 17, 2010)

Hellfire said:


> ooo so Brandon your saying Program over Bios!
> 
> I guess it is preference but i'll keep reading!



No bios is best, i just say use AMD overdrive to get a ruff OC and then fine tune it with bios and then stablility test


----------



## Hellfire (May 17, 2010)

Thanks, will do, I'll use AMD overdrive then fine tune in bios. 

I get how to but from what I read there is two ways, raising the multiplier and raising the FSB, which is best or is this an old way and it has change.


----------



## Hellfire (May 17, 2010)

Or do I change both? is it more trial and error?


----------



## vaiopup (May 17, 2010)

Increase fsb if you are clocking your ram.
If keeping ram at stock raise the multi if possible.


----------



## Hellfire (May 17, 2010)

Prob multiplier then, I wanna kinda start slow, does it make much difference in stability, aka is increasing FSB more reliable than increasing multi?


----------



## vaiopup (May 17, 2010)

However you do it is trial and error.
Voltage adjustments may be required.

Not had much experience of upward multi unlocked chips so I am used to ram/fsb clocking.


----------



## Hellfire (May 17, 2010)

vaiopup said:


> However you do it is trial and error.
> Voltage adjustments may be required.
> 
> Not had much experience of upward multi unlocked chips so I am used to ram/fsb clocking.



Yeah... well I supose the ram is good quality so no harm in OCing it 

hmmm voltage changes!! need to read up or find info on that, can you help?


----------



## vaiopup (May 17, 2010)

Better to read up than take folks opinions.
Different platforms have different requirements.

Edit.....No Phenoms here.


----------



## Hellfire (May 17, 2010)

yeah cheers, cant find much sorry!


----------



## Hellfire (May 17, 2010)

Okay... could be a problem. 

apparently on the 1055t the Multi is locked, which means FSB overclocking, however due to this

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1896383#post1896383

and I have 4x2gig sticks which means I'm going to be very limited I guess, from what I can understand.


----------



## Cybrnook (May 17, 2010)

I have the same chip and Ram as you right now and I'm running perfectly stable at 3.36 GHZ with strictly a FSB increase . (No voltage adjustments)


----------



## Hellfire (May 17, 2010)

Nice.. was just reading the Ram limitations. made me curious it wouldn't work

is there anyway to unlock multi on the 1055t, why the hell did they lock it?


----------



## Cybrnook (May 17, 2010)

Hellfire said:


> Nice.. was just reading the Ram limitations. made me curious it wouldn't work
> 
> is there anyway to unlock multi on the 1055t, why the hell did they lock it?



That's the main difference between the 1055T and 1090T, the 1090 is the BE (Unlocked Multiplier). The "true" enthusiasts chip for OC'ing. 

Me, I always do mild overclocks, so I did not need to spend the extra $100 for the unlocked multi......


----------



## Hellfire (May 17, 2010)

Cybrnook said:


> That's the main difference between the 1055T and 1090T, the 1090 is the BE (Unlocked Multiplier). The "true" enthusiasts chip for OC'ing.
> 
> Me, I always do mild overclocks, so I did not need to spend the extra $100 for the unlocked multi......



yeah well O/Cing isn't a mass for me, minor 3.3-3.5 for me is fine, but FSB should work I hope.


----------



## Cybrnook (May 17, 2010)

Works fine for me


----------



## Hellfire (May 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5a7AxZJ7tWc

Ahhh so if I get this, he "under clocks the ram" then uses the FSB to overclock it to get around 1600, I think i'll do that


----------



## Cybrnook (May 18, 2010)

well for mine I changed the Ram/Cpu divider, but more or less a means to the same end. Your on the right track !


----------



## Hellfire (May 18, 2010)

Thanks, How do you work out what voltage you'll need, I mean that vid he changed the voltage but obviously im not going to go to 4ghz, so how do you know what you need?

How did you change your RAM/CPU multiplier? right, im getting the basics.


CPU = FSB*Multiplier

still trying to get my head how the ram works but I get that increasing the FSB means overclocking the ram


----------



## Cybrnook (May 18, 2010)

at 4:37 in your video is the cpu/ram divider. That's what I adjusted to get my chip frequency up, but keep my ram at 1600. At 240, my ram is at an even 1600 with the divider. 

So, 240 * 14 = 3.36 CPU with My Cpu/ram divider putting my ram at 1600 (stock) 

All my voltages are on auto. 

(If you look at the screen shots I gave you, you will get detailed specs on my set up. My CPU is running at 1.375 Volts)


----------



## Hellfire (May 18, 2010)

Ahhh the Dram frequency bit, Im with you, so you can raise your FSB to overclock your chip, then lower the collum (DRAM Frequency) to keep it around/under 1600


----------



## Cybrnook (May 18, 2010)

Hellfire said:


> still trying to get my head how the ram works but I get that increasing the FSB means overclocking the ram



CPU and RAM are on the same "BUS" if you will. If you increase this "Data path" for the CPU, it in turn increases the RAM (parallel). They work hand in hand. 

The more you get into overclocking, people will explain an overclock to be a 1:1 Overclock.

Meaning they set no divider (like I did) to achieve their desired overclock.

1:1 is nice because you increase Cpu as well as RAM. However CPU speed is MUCH more noticeable than Ram speeds.


----------



## Cybrnook (May 18, 2010)

Hellfire said:


> Ahhh the Dram frequency bit, Im with you, so you can raise your FSB to overclock your chip, then lower the collum (DRAM Frequency) to keep it around/under 1600



Exactly, or even Under the rated specs if you want to push the chip further. But then you will more than likely need to raise the CPU and NB voltage to compensate for the added strain ("SPEEEED").


----------



## Hellfire (May 18, 2010)

Cybrnook said:


> Exactly, or even Under the rated specs if you want to push the chip further. But then you will more than likely need to raise the CPU and NB voltage to compensate for the added strain ("SPEEEED").



you mean "over" the rated specs? not under, surely under means it is running slower.


----------



## Cybrnook (May 18, 2010)

Hellfire said:


> you mean "over" the rated specs? not under, surely under means it is running slower.




I mean under the rated specs.     What im trying to say is that, if you adjust the divider bringing the ram frequency down. Then as you in turn increase your FSB, this RAM frequency will start coming back up closer to its stock settings. Or if your ballsy and have a nice/known good OC'ing set of RAM, then you can keep going and push them past the rated specs.


----------



## Hellfire (May 18, 2010)

Also, is there a CPU Overclock calculator out there, as it is pure maths Instead of sitting doing the maths bit by bit by myself a simple program would work


----------



## Hellfire (May 18, 2010)

Cybrnook said:


> I mean under the rated specs.     What im trying to say is that, if you adjust the divider bringing the ram frequency down. Then as you in turn increase your FSB, this RAM frequency will start coming back up closer to its stock settings. Or if your ballsy and have a nice/known good OC'ing set of RAM, then you can keep going and push them past the rated specs.



yeah, im with you.


----------



## ZenEffect (May 18, 2010)

4.0 should be attainable on your setup.  im putting together a 1055t rig right now for export.  which motherboard are u using?

as far as calculating your cpu speed its fsb x clock multiplier.

so if your fsb is 240 and the clock multi is 14 then 240 x 14 = 3360

the msi 890GXM-G65 is a piece of cake to oc w/ this cpu.  just flip the 2 dip switches down for 3.36ghz


----------



## Cybrnook (May 18, 2010)

Hellfire said:


> Also, is there a CPU Overclock calculator out there, as it is pure maths Instead of sitting doing the maths bit by bit by myself a simple program would work



your BIOS will tell you the final frequency for RAM and CPU. He explains it in the video    Just copy what he did as you have the same board and see if yours holds


----------



## Hellfire (May 18, 2010)

Cybrnook said:


> your BIOS will tell you the final frequency for RAM and CPU. He explains it in the video    Just copy what he did as you have the same board and see if yours holds



yeah but I do not have the PC yet, so I wanted to play about with it this evening, I suppose I can set up a excel spread sheet, 

whats the sum for working out the RAM speed

***** x FSB = RAM SPEED (whats the ******)


I don't want to bust her as soon as I get it so I think 3.5-3.8 will do fine to begin with,

cheers for all the noobie help


----------



## Cybrnook (May 18, 2010)

Hellfire said:


> yeah but I do not have the PC yet, so I wanted to play about with it this evening, I suppose I can set up a excel spread sheet,
> 
> whats the sum for working out the RAM speed
> 
> ...



Its not THAT easy   (Atleast not to me) as you have to take into account what divider your using. 

OK, think of it like this Multiplier * FSB = CPU clock Speed  THEN (divide) \ the Memory Divider = Ram Speed

Usually there are 4  Dividers to choose from.


----------



## Hellfire (May 18, 2010)

yeah, trying to get my head round all this.


----------



## Cybrnook (May 18, 2010)

I know its confusing at first, but as time goes on you will get more comfortable with it and more "able".

All it takes is a set of balls and a touch of patience.


----------



## Hellfire (May 18, 2010)

Cybrnook said:


> I know its confusing at first, but as time goes on you will get more comfortable with it and more "able".
> 
> All it takes is a set of balls and a touch of patience.



Aye, its a pain in the arse, if I could work on something I'd understand it more, however as my new PC isn't here I can't lol


----------



## Hellfire (May 18, 2010)

right, im sorted now.. im not so confused.


----------



## Cybrnook (May 18, 2010)

EDIT: Give it HELL   (Off into the fire you go)


----------



## Hellfire (May 18, 2010)

The biggest thing that confused me was the vid for the DRAM FREQ, it showed speeds

800/1066/1333/1600 instead of 1:1 2:1 etc etc... thats making it less confusing.

I think if I use a divider and run at 1066/1333 with 250 bus speed, that gives me 3.5ghz CPU, ram im still trying to work out, i understand it but need to work it out lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 18, 2010)

RAM speed (dividers) will not have any effect on your CPU speed. It all comes down to CPU multiplier x CPU FSB. And 14x250 = 3500, so far your on the right track.


----------



## Hellfire (May 18, 2010)

yeah I thought that, I'll use RAM Dividers so I do not overclock the Ram but so I can up the FSB 

Think It is looking good, however I need to find/if possible would like more info about voltage. if I plan to raise the FSB by 50, 200mhz - 250mhz do I need to change the voltage. if so how much really, are we talking like 0.01v etc?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 18, 2010)

Just monitor temps, degrading of the chip starts at around 1.5v, your cooler should be fine at or less than 1.5v. I was running 1.420v on a stock AMD fan and pushing my 1055t at 3.9ghz and it was benchable. But you will also need to play with your NB volts, unless you want to drop the multi and mess with that later. Which isn't a bad idea, it's wise to find out how everything clocks one thing at a time, that way if there is an issue you know exactly what ti is.


----------



## Cybrnook (May 18, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Just monitor temps, degrading of the chip starts at around 1.5v, your cooler should be fine at or less than 1.5v. I was running 1.420v on a stock AMD fan and pushing my 1055t at 3.9ghz and it was benchable. But you will also need to play with your NB volts, unless you want to drop the multi and mess with that later. Which isn't a bad idea, it's wise to find out how everything clocks one thing at a time, that way if there is an issue you know exactly what ti is.



Good advice!

TBH I wouldn't worry about voltage yet as this is your first OC. Start with all auto for voltages, get to where your comfortable. Then go a little further, if there is instability, it may be voltage related, THEN back to the forums here for some NEW questions/answers  . 

But like he said, take it one step at a time as to not get ahead of yourself


----------



## Hellfire (May 18, 2010)

yeah thats fine, if I can get a stable 3.5-7 on auto voltage then I am VERY happy


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 18, 2010)

I'm not sure what auto will go to for voltage, but I'm pretty sure you will need at least 1.425v to be completely stable at those clocks, hopefully auto will reach that high.


----------



## surfingerman (May 18, 2010)

what i did for voltage is found what the max safe voltage was, and just set it from the start.. after i was done getting my best overclock i just backed down the voltage until i had problems, taking my volts down form 1.35 to 1.175 lowered my temps by about 10C, (this was for 920 mind you)


----------



## Hellfire (May 31, 2010)

Hi everyone,

As I had this thread I didn't want to make a new one (same issue) so I got my PC and it all seems brilliant, had it for a while and got used to it. Now I've OC'd it and would like some opinions on a few things I've done

Firstly as its a 1055t I had to up the FSB, so from the stock 200 with a 14multi I've gone to 240 with a 14 multi, now here are my issues.

I got my ram to run at 1333mhz and OC'd the FSB so it is still running at 1600, Asus AI tweaker says it is so I assume this is right.

I disabled turbo core, Cool n Quiet and C1E as I was told this was best when OC'ing so thats done, I OC'd from 2800mhz to 3371mhz but left the voltage as standard (did not adjust any at all) do you think this should be ok? I'm using it now and it seems ok to myself. but opinions would be appreciated, The other thing is,

In CPU-Z I've noticed my multiplier at times sits at 4.0 so the CPU is running underspeed, I've heard about this before but never noticed it before, If I put a load on it it'll jump up to 14 but I never saw it when I ran stock, I suspect it isn't a problem but Coretemp is reporting I'm running at  14 multi.

Anyway advice/opinions on this first OC, the voltage for me is the biggie as I didn't want to mess with that on the first place,

Temps at low usage is 22c (add 10 due to Thuban temp sensor problem) so 33 low, max I had during intel burn in 41c (add 10 again) so I believe these aren't bad temps either, I do not wanna push so fast to begin with.


----------

